# ipad pro app architecture simple



## roquebrune (4 Janvier 2019)

Bonjour

Je veux refaire entièrement ma pièce bureau et je voudrais la  dessiner en 3D avec les cotes exactes y compris emplacement des prises électriques

Quelle app *simple* et complète me conseillez vous pour iPad Pro  12.9 ? 

Je vois partout  cités AutoCad ou iRhino  mais j' ai peur de tomber sur des app hyper professionnelles ou je vais passer un temps fou pour la prise en main, ou MagicPlan ?

Je veux bien payer une app une fois mais je vois partout des subscritions mensuelles

Merci


----------



## USB09 (12 Janvier 2019)

Il y a MagicPlan


----------



## roquebrune (12 Janvier 2019)

merci


----------



## USB09 (12 Janvier 2019)

Home Design 3D de « Anuman »
https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/home-design-3d/id463768717?mt=8


----------

